# I probably did not invent this but...



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

My wife and I came up with an interesting training approach yesterday. We were doing draw and fire practice from 15 feet for muscle memory, or whatever term you choose to use. We would draw, flip the safety, and fire 2 shots for accuracy. Started pretty slow and got a bit faster as the session went on. 

Later we really did something eye opening, and fun. Say my wife was the shooter. I would go as many steps behind her as she was away from the target ( usually 5 steps ) as soon as she started drawing I would walk towards her and try to touch her shoulder before she fired. Realistic training and your accuracy goes to crap when you hurry! lol I was dead center in the 10 ring all day until I knew she was coming- after that it degraded significantly, although stayed in the black on the silhouete target we were using.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sounds a bit like a Tueller Drill


----------

